# Beginner horse owner a little overwhelmed



## coreyk67 (May 24, 2011)

Well I went and did it, I bought a horse. I felt I was ready. all has gone pretty good, but once it's just me and the horse with no trainer around my nerves start to get the best of me and I think the horse can tell that. I will have many questions to come but will start with this...

How far back do ears have to slant b4 it's a bad sign? I have noticed a slight tilt back in his ears and it has made me a little nervous. They aren't exactly
pinned but are pointed/slanted back. I rode the horse and worked with him on and off for 3 months at the previous owners location, but I feel he has totally no respect for me on my own now. 

Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

My best advice? Find a local trainer that can work with both you and the horse to give you the confidence to handle and understand what the horse is doing.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

See if this chart helps... http://special.equisearch.com/downloads/charts/EQBodyLanguageChart.pdf


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

Pinned ears are flat! They will turn them back to listen to a sound behind them though.

Something that may help you with your nerves is to just be with your boy. Groom him, brush his mane & tail, bond with him on the personal level so you feel more comfortable around him. Every day doesnt have to be about riding. I love grooming my girls because I know their old scars, new sores & with one of the where every mole is....she has 4. 

Relax, love him & allow yourself time to get to know him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

PaintHorseMares said:


> See if this chart helps... http://special.equisearch.com/downloads/charts/EQBodyLanguageChart.pdf


Great lil' chart! My kids can use this!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

smrobs said:


> My best advice? Find a local trainer that can work with both you and the horse to give you the confidence to handle and understand what the horse is doing.


I second that. I do understand it's costly, but it's the safest way to go.

My horses keep ears back quite a bit when I ride them (as I use voice commands a lot or just talk to them sometime). *Flat *ears are BAD (and usually this coupled with ****y expression on horse's "face" you just can't miss).


----------



## Jess Angela (Jun 24, 2011)

PaintHorseMares said:


> See if this chart helps... http://special.equisearch.com/downloads/charts/EQBodyLanguageChart.pdf


This is a great chart! I'm going to post it in the barn for the kids! Thanks!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

mysticalhorse said:


> Something that may help you with your nerves is to just be with your boy. Groom him, brush his mane & tail, bond with him on the personal level so you feel more comfortable around him. Every day doesnt have to be about riding. I love grooming my girls because I know their old scars, new sores & with one of the where every mole is....she has 4.
> 
> Relax, love him & allow yourself time to get to know him.


Yes, lots and lots of handling. Simple, but true, the more you handle a horse, the easier a horse is to handle.

As for the ears, you'll know if your horse is ever angry enough to pin its ears because you'll also see it in the eyes and teeth. Ears just tilted back is nothing to be concerned about.

Take a deep breath and be confident! Not being confident or being afraid is the biggest hurdle people face in establishing the necessary relationship you need to safely handle horses.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

I felt exactly the same when I bought my horse (he is my first and only horse). From what you have described his ears sound to me like they are in the relaxed position. I understand that you feel nervous without a trainer or instructor around, I felt the same when I rode my horse at home without an instructor, but got used to it! Maybe you should get a trainer, or even better a trailer to take your horse to where you used to ride before you got him? This way you will be in familiar surroundings with familiar people and if you feel relaxed, he will and he will begin to trust you and understand that you are his owner.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

First off, congrats and welcome. I would also like to share a quote from a great trainer, Clinton Anderson. "Frustration begins where knowledge ends." I suggest you find, borrow or buy as many books, dvds/videos, magazines that you can, about working with horses. Finding a trainer would be very helpful too.

In my opinion, to get the horses respect, you need to start by working the horse on the ground first. Get the horse to move where and when *you* want. Making the horse back up and move away from you are big respect builders. Have the trainer show you how to work the horse to get respect.

For the ears, when the horse turns it's ears back, it's listening and has it's attention to the back. When the ears are pinned, usually the tail would be swishing too. There's a difference in the swishing to get flies and swishing because they are upset. You'll get to know the difference.

Horses are very good at reading emotions/feelings of other horses and humans. Whatever your emotions or feelings are, the horse will be the same way. If you're scared, so will the horse be. If you are confident, the horse will be too. When you get nervous, take a deep breath, clear your mind, and think of being confident, and being sure of yourself. It's not easy at first, but as you get more knowledge and experience, it will get better.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

smrobs said:


> My best advice? Find a local trainer that can work with both you and the horse to give you the confidence to handle and understand what the horse is doing.


Great advice!

Consider it an investment in your enjoyment. You bought a horse to enjoy it. Having a trainer will help you learn what you need to learn so you can start enjoying.


----------



## coreyk67 (May 24, 2011)

Thanks so much for the great and prompt responses. A funny think happened today. My pet goat came up the my horses feed bucket and I actually got to see pinned ears. This may have been a bad thing but I did learn from it. I did have the confidence the walk up to him and diffuse the situation to protect the little faint goat. 

Thanks again.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

That was a good thing with the goat, because now you know what an irritated horse looks like. :wink:

I remember when I first started out, I didn't have a clue about their body language either. But just like with dogs, the more you are around them, the more you will learn their body language. So the same way you can tell a happy dog, or a fearful dog, or an aggressive dog, pretty soon you will be able to tell the same thing with horses. 

PS. Always be the leader. Even if you aren't sure if what you are doing is "right", still be the leader. Because if you don't lead, the horse will, and pretty soon he will be in charge of the relationship. So be assertive when you ask the horse to do something, the same way you would with a dog or a child. Ask with assertiveness and expect him to respond. Always have confidence, even if you have to fake it.


----------



## JustRide (Jun 28, 2011)

I've only skimmed thru the post - but just stay confident! Congrats on getting a new horse. Things will all come to you as time progresses. Don't get nervous around the horse when it's just you two. Try to stay positive! The horse will feed off your attitude. - &If you ever get stressed, just walk it out with the horse by your side. It's what I do &it relaxes BOTH of you!


----------



## RoxanneElizabeth (Dec 18, 2009)

When I got my first horse about 2 years ago at the age of 41 I didn't even know how to lead a horse. I read a ton and watched every horse related program, lots of Clinton Anderson (I found him easy to understand)...I am now pretty comfortable with my horse. I still consider myself a newbie but can't believe how much I have learned by just seeking out info. Reading forums like these do help too


----------

